
Responding to Firefox 0-days in the wild - troydavis
https://blog.coinbase.com/responding-to-firefox-0-days-in-the-wild-d9c85a57f15b
======
DINKDINK
One of the people referenced in this account wrote their own summary of
events:

[https://robertheaton.com/2019/06/24/i-was-7-words-away-
from-...](https://robertheaton.com/2019/06/24/i-was-7-words-away-from-being-
spear-phished/)

